# I love roofing



## ThomasFalater (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi, I'm Tom. I just don't know why but I love roofing. I want to be on a roof every day and work all aspects of it. I even move south in the winter so I can keep on working. Roofs are so important. Thomas Falater


----------



## anchor-roofing (Sep 12, 2016)

Well it's nice to hear that Thomas 


Victor
https://www.anchor-roofing.com/


----------



## rolltide72 (Dec 18, 2016)

now that's dedication to your profession Thomas, moving south for the winter. :thumbup:

Ron,
www.birminghampremierroofing.com


----------



## Myfoamexpertsroofing (Dec 20, 2016)

Good stuff Thomas! Same here!

Michael, 
http://www.foamexpertsroofing.com/


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Myfoamexpertsroofing said:


> Good stuff Thomas! Same here!
> 
> Michael,
> http://www.foamexpertsroofing.com/


High there, Myfoam! Why don't you make a post in "introductions", welcome aboard!:thumbup:


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

Why go south for the winter when you can shovel roofs up north?


----------



## Coverallsolutions (Jan 17, 2017)

I thought I was the only one that loved roofing.http://www.coverallsolutions.com


----------



## Fred steam ice dam (Dec 24, 2016)

Coverallsolutions said:


> I thought I was the only one that loved roofing.http://www.coverallsolutions.com


I like roofing becuase irvoayscthe bills but steaming ice dams off roofs has much higher profit margins when it happens http://www.steamicedamremoval.com


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice to hear it!


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Glad to hear you love the job!


----------



## Mobleybros (Jun 19, 2017)

Roofing is our passion too! There is nothing like being on a roof all day! We are Roofing Contractors in Knoxville, TN and there is nothing we would rather do! http://mobleybros.com/


----------



## raconstrutor (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi,
RA Constructions - The best contractors known for commercial constructions in Brooklyn.

Visit us at http://raconstructions.us/ and Get Quote.

Thanks


----------



## RVCoatings (Mar 23, 2017)

It is a great profession, keep it up and one day you will be at top most Roofers list.


----------



## gutterdepot (Feb 6, 2017)

Gutter Depot is the leading eavestrough and gutter service provider company in Toronto & Mississauga. We are the consumer award winning company in GTA West from the last three years. We love roofing & gutter service.


----------



## Advanced roofing (Mar 30, 2019)

Love roofing too. Nothing better then working outside with your hands and seeing a finished project every couple days!

Justin 
Http://advanced-roofing.ca


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

What about the views you get as well? Best part of the job - apart from when it rains...


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

We all love a good bit of roofing. That's why we're all here.


----------

